# [Mini-HOWTO] Conectar Pad del PSX en Gentoo GNU/Linux

## navegante

Hace un tiempo lei en www.emulatronia.com sobre la posibilidad de construir un adaptador de playstation y asi poder conectarlo a la computadora, así que decidi probarlo y funcionaba, pero como siempre el driver solo existia para windows, al menos era lo que yo pensaba hasta que vagando por internet descubri esto http://bulma.net/body.phtml?nIdNoticia=1268 asi que lo probe en mi suse y funcionaba perfectamente así paso el tiempo hasta que salte a gentoo, segui el mismo manual pero nada, al parecer algo habia de diferente, despues de investigar un poco encontre que el problema era el devfs, que es el que tengo (espero que cuando me pase a udev siga rulando), así que hoy pude instalarlo, y bueno hay que compartir no, aqui vamos:

Primero que nada tenemos que hacer el montaje aqui va el esquema que viene con la doc del kernel:

 +---------+---------+---------+

9 | o  o  o | o  o  o | o  o  o | 1               parallel

   \________|_________|________/                  port pins

    |  |      |  |  |   |

    |  |      |  |  |   +-------->  Clock    ---  (4)

    |  |      |  |  +------------>  Select   ---  (3)

    |  |      |  +--------------->  Power    ---  (5-9)

    |  |      +------------------>  Ground   ---  (18-25)

    |  +------------------------->  Command  ---  (2)

    +---------------------------->  Data     ---  (one of 10,11,12,13,15)

es un poco confuso pero si quieren algo mas grafico vayan aqui http://www.emulatronia.com/reportajes/directpad/psx/index.htm es la página de emulatronia, viene muy vien explicado como hacer el montaje.

Ahora tenemos que darle soporte en nuestro gentoo, voy a dar las opciones del kernel que debemos activar (de preferencia como modulos) para el kernel gentoo-dev-sources que segun una encuesta que vi era el mas usado, tambien tomen en cuenta los de udev que puede no funcionar (voy a investigar y luego pongo la solucion):

```
#cd /usr/src/linux

#make menuconfig
```

Activamos estas opciones:

Device Drivers  --->

Parallel port support  --->

<M> Parallel port support

Input device support  --->

<M> Joystick interface

<M> Gameport support (este no se si sea realmente, solo que sin este a mi no me jalaba)

<M> Parallel port keyboard adapter

Joysticks

<M> Multisystem, NES, SNES, N64, PSX joysticks and gamepads

Ahora hacemos un:

```
#make

#make modules_install
```

Si te fijaste la opcion Joystick solo se puede activar como parte del nucleo no como modulo si es tu caso tambien tendras que copiar la imagen y actualizar tu grub o lilo, pero consuerte no tendras que hacerlo así que pasamos de eso.

Ahora conectas tu pad si no lo tenias, con la precaucion de que como o es hotplug te toca apagar-conectar-prender, cargamos los modulos así:

```
#modprobe joydev

#modprobe gamecon map=0,7
```

Si todo va bien devfs te creara automaticamente el js0 en /dev, asi que solo queda probarlo con un juego, te recomiendo que instales el excelente emulador de snes zsnes, es la leche, solo le das en configurar input1 y listo.

Solo dos cosas mas, si tienes impresora por puerto paralelo y cups, primero cargate cups quitalo del inicio, o dale stop al servicio, y quita el modulo lp con un:

```
#rmmod lp
```

y despues ya cargas el joydev y gamecon, por otro lado si tu maquina se pone lenta con el pad conectado prueba a recompilar el modulo gamecon, asi (es un copy-paste del articulo de Bulma):

 *Quote:*   

> Optimización del driver gamecon.c
> 
> Si habeis notado que aunque todo vaya bien,las aplicaciones pierden mucho rendimiento cuando el pad está conectado(jugar a un juego de cps-2 con el xmame es un buen ejemplo ) se debe a que el driver está constantemente ocupando la CPU, para solucionar esto necesitamos tocar unas pocas líneas del código del driver gamecon.c el cual lo podreis encontrar en /usr/src/linux/drivers/char/joystick. Los cambios a realizar son muy simples:
> 
>     * Cambiar en la constante GC_PSX_DELAY el valor de 60 por uno bastante menor. Ejemplo:
> ...

 

en realidad con kernel 2.6 ya se da el delay en 25, yo caso no lo noto y no edite nada, esto era para un 2.4.

Eso es todo por hoy, postea tus dudas/comentarios   :Razz: 

----------

## asph

muy bueno! me pregunto si se podra comprar dicho adaptador para enchufar el mando al pc, a poder ser por usb  :Razz: 

----------

## navegante

Pues si, si lo hay solo que yo ta tenia el montaje asi que no queria gastar, pero puede ser mas practico si tienes una impresora de puerto paralelo.

en Bulma:

 *Quote:*   

> 6.  Re: Pon un pad de la playstation en tu linux (14/04/2002 20:36, #5685)
> 
>   Per: Rawsock
> 
> Yo antes usaba ese mismo apaño del puerto paralelo. Pero encontré en una tienda un adaptador PSX-USB que funciona a las mil maravillas. La configuración es sencillisima. Cuando configureis el kernel, activad el soporte de joystick y el "Full HID" en la sección USB. El Joystick se detecta sólo y te deja el paralelo libre para la impresora.
> ...

 

----------

## alexlm78

Cool, me gusta lo pondre en practica y les cuento.

----------

## FGA

Yo hace tiempo que llevo usando un mando de megadrive por el mismo sistema, pero claro cada vez que quiera jugar después de haber reiniciado tengo que cargar los módulos y cambiar los permisos.

Para lo de los permisos creo que había por ahí un fichero de configuración que especificaba los permisos de los dispositivos pero no lo busco xq estoy perro   :Embarassed:  pero cómo se hace para especificar las opciones de los módulos (manualmente hago modprobe db9 dev=0,3) para que las use al cargar modules.autoload.d?

Por cierto el esquema para los mandos de las consolas de sega que hay en emulatronia no siguen el mismo esquema en linux, lo sé por experiencia al intentar usar el que hize de emulatronia cuando aún tenía windows, en linux y nada. Ahora perfecto, me encanta poder ver videos con el mplayer en el televisor y rebobinar/subir/bajar volumen con el mando de la megadrive   :Wink:  (un día de estos intentaré quedarme con alguien diciendo que en mi megadrive puedo ver DVDs

----------

## quelcom

Yo tambien me animare   :Very Happy: 

Eso si, yo comprare directamente el adaptador para conectarl el pad a traves de USB. Si lo hago yo seguro que no sale bien   :Razz:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Lo he echo con el paralelo tal como lo dice la guia, inclusive he colocado los dos pads  :Razz:  y con algunos de los juegos de mi Gentoo funciona muy bien, pero ahora me surge una incognita y es ¿Porque el epsxe no los ve y no los puedo utilizar con el emulador de PS.?

Alguien sabe como hacerlos?

----------

